# Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?



## havkat (20. August 2006)

Moin!

Aus dem dänischen "Sportfiskeren".

Versuch einer auszugsweisen Übersetzung. 

Der Norweger Ken Gøran Grøtte-Pedersen fing am 16.8.2005 einen "Großsalmoniden" von 19,8kg.

Fangort: Der Oberlauf des Laxelva (Porsangen).
Das Gewicht des Fisches wurde erst nach einer Nacht ermittelt, also dürfte das "Frischgewicht" um einiges höher gelegen haben.

Er fischte mit einer 5er Fliegenrute auf Bachforellen. 

Drillzeit: 2,5h 

Angelfreund und Augenzeuge/Landungshelfer zählte mindestens 15 lange Fluchten am überforderten Gerät.

Obwohl der Fisch alle typischen, äußeren Merkmale einer Meerforelle zeigte (kann ich nach Bildbetrachtung bestätigen), wurden Proben zur DNA-Analyse entnommen um einen Hybriden auszuschließen.

Sollte es sich tatsächlich um eine Meerforelle handeln, wäre der alte IGFA-Rekord Geschichte.

Bin gespannt, ob noch weitere Infos auftauchen, vor allem weil der Fang schon vor einem Jahr erfolgte.


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

oh man .... 2,5h - fast 20 Kg
da würd ich nur zu gern mal Bilder von sehen !!!! |bla:
kann zwar fast nicht glauben das ne Mefo sooooo groß werden kann, aber da laß ich mich nur zu gern auch eines besseren belehren ... :q
hoffe da kommen noch mehr Infos


----------



## Jirko (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

...hier´n büschn was zum schnüffeln: klick, klack und zap... besten dank für die info torsten #6 #h


----------



## Lotte (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...hier´n büschn was zum schnüffeln: klick, klack und zap... besten dank für die info torsten #6 #h



moin-moin |wavey:,

|kopfkrat bin ich wieder mal zu blöde??? da finde ich nichts über eine mefo, und die 3 links gehen alle auf die gleiche seite!!!


----------



## Jirko (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

...bin jetzt auch etwas sprachlos stephan |kopfkrat... komisch |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Jirko (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

hab´s oben wieder "begradigt" #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@Jirko : hast das falsch verlinkt ...
http ://http//jaktjan.editio.no/display.asp?article=211&mkat=54
das zweite http// muss weg , dann gehen die links auch ...


----------



## Fischbox (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Auf jeden Fall ein Wahnsinnstrümmer, egal ob Mefo, Lachs oder Hybrid.#6


----------



## Frank 77 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Es war keine Mefo !!!

War ein Lachs#c


----------



## Blauortsand (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

aber das video vom drill war krass!!!


----------



## Torsk (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Boah, hat der lange bis nach DK gebraucht...    
Hatten wir im Board seinerzeit aktueller !


----------



## Karstein (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Joo @ Torsten: stand schon letztes Jahr in der norsk villmarksliv.


----------



## Nordangler (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Wie auch immer!! Ein schöner Fisch!!

Sven


----------



## havkat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Ach du Scheibe!

Hab ich doch glatt nich mitbekommen. 

Aber wie´n Lachs sah der Fisch wirklich nicht aus.

Allerdings hätte ich, bei den Abmessungen, eher auf einen Hybriden getippt.
Wie der "Mefobomber", der im letzten Jahr in der Varde/DK gefangen wurde.


----------



## Karstein (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Hast haargenau richtich getippt, der Kawentsmann ging als Hybrid in die Analen der Einhandgeschichte ein! :m

Ich glaube, ich würde die Rute wegschmeißen und schreiend wegrennen, wenn solch ein Brocken meine Salmo Trutta Fliege nehmen würde.


----------



## friggler (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Der Fisch wurde per DNA-Probe als Lachs identifiziert? Oder habe Ich, da Ich kein dänisch verstehe, das falsch interpretiert, und es war ein Hybride?
Auf dem Bild sieh er anhand der Schwanzflosse für mich eindeutig wie Mefo aus...
Maulspalte und Punkte kann Ich leider nirgends genau genug erkennen.
Wenn es eine DNA gab und die sagt es war ein Lachs bekomme Ich ein Problem mit den "eindeutigen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen" oder hab Ich etwas übersehen?

Gruss
Andreas

Edit
Hab es grade gelesen...
Danke


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

wow ... was ein Brummer !!! |bla:
aber Hybrid passt schon besser als Mefo ... bei den Ausmaßen |uhoh:
aber ein Wahnsinnsfang nach 2,5 h !!! #r


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Iss doch egal,ob Mefo ,Hybrid oder Lachs und wann gefangen .... mein "Neid" und Glückwunsch dem Fänger.
Bei dem Gerät muss er ein richtiger Könner sein.
Bei mir hätte der Drill wohl maximal 15 Sekunden gedauert und hätte mit Schnurbruch geendet.
Allein die Vorstellung,solch ein Tier in einem Fliessgewässer mit 25er Vorfach zu fangen überfordert meine Fantasie ;-)
Sowatt würd ich mir kaum mit Trollinggeschirr (400 Meter 40er) im Freiwasser zutrauen.


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Bei dem Gerät muss er ein richtiger Könner sein.
> Bei mir hätte der Drill wohl maximal 15 Sekunden gedauert und hätte mit Schnurbruch geendet.
> Allein die Vorstellung,solch ein Tier in einem Fliessgewässer mit 25er Vorfach zu fangen überfordert meine Fantasie ;-)


Seh ich nicht ganz so: Überleg mal, eine 0.25er Mono hält effektiv bei guten Zustand Zustand und guten Knoten etwa 5kg. Eine Kraft die man mit den meisten Ruten überhaupt nicht aufbringen geschweige denn durchhalten kann. Selbst Größtfische können meiner EErfahrung und Einschätzung nach eine 0.30er Mono nicht per Schwimmkraft übermäßig auslasten, da hapert es an zig anderen Stellen, Verbinder und Rolle sowie die Rutenhalterungen etc. 

Ich wundere mich eher über das 5er Stöckchen. :m


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> aber das video vom drill war krass!!!


wo gibsn das vid vom drill?


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Moin!

Er hat wohl, im Oberlauf, auf Bafos und/oder Mefos, die dort (eigentlich ) nicht sooo groß werden, gefischt.

Das 25er Vorfach, das zur Rute ja nicht wirklich passt, halte ich für ´ne Reserve für alle Fälle.

Er hatte wohl nicht nur das Glück auf seiner Seite, sondern auch die Bedingungen.

Flachwasser, schwache Strömung und ein Ufergelände (flacher Schotter) das ein Verfolgung zu Fuß ermöglichte.

Wenn man so einem Dickschiff, an dem Gerät im Fluss nicht folgen kann, is eh alles vorbei. 
Da hilft dann manchmal auch keine passende Ausrüstung, wenn die Strömung stärker ist und sie ich für die Richtung "Meer" entscheidet.


----------



## Frank 77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Hallo

So hier ist das Video!
http://www.polarflua.com/Film/20kilosEnhands.landing.wmv

und der Bericht das es kein Lachs ist!
http://www.nina.no/?io=1001281

und hier noch ein Bild vom Fischi!


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Takk for linken! #6

Da verlässt sogar die Nordmänner ihre Gelassenheit.

Um den Kameramann musste man sich ja zeitweise Sorgen machen. 

Die drei Diskutieren ja schon das Thema Lachs oder Mefo oder.....


----------



## salmohunter (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Hm... bei aller Begeisterung..typisch Norweger..auf den Gedanken den Fisch mal abzuschlagen kommen die garnicht...


----------



## Frank 77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Ja diese leidige Thema wurde auch in anderen Foren sehr stark angesprochen! 
Aber bedenken wir mal wie sehr sehr viele Leute ihre Fische auf den Kuttern behandeln. #d #d #d 
Erst töten, dann jubeln! Ich weiß ja schließlich ob ich den Fisch behalten will oder nicht!!!


----------



## Palerado (23. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Toller Fisch, aber die Behandlung des Fisches ist nunmal völlig daneben. Das trübt meine Begeisterung für das Video schon erheblich.
Von dem Drill ist nichts zu sehen. 10 Sekunden Landung und 2 Minuten der lebende Fisch an Land.

Ich stehe nicht auf dem Standpunkt "Wie kann man so einen tollen Fisch nur abschlagen", aber das geht gar nicht.


----------



## havkat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@Palerado

Der hat zwei Stunden gedrillt. Glaube nicht, dass da gleich ein Kameramann vor Ort war.

Naja, zurücksetzen hätte irgendwie nich viel Sinn gemacht.

Hybriden sind wohl unfruchtbar, hab ich jedenfalls mal gehört. 

Natürlich lassen die sich ´ne Menge Zeit mit der Versorgung, allerdings möchte  ich mal andere sehen, die so´n Ding, nach zwei Stunden Drill, an Land haben.

Der Fisch war außerdem dermaßen platt, dass er wohl kaum noch viel mitbekommen hat.

Soll keine Entschuldigung sein, zu mal ich den Norge gar nicht kenne, aber man sollte vielleicht mal versuchen die ganze Veranstaltung durch die Augen des Fängers zu betrachten und nicht von zu Hause am Bildschirm.

Oder?


----------



## snofla (24. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@ ja genau die

wenn ihr nen leng von 1,70mtr fangt und das schweinchen dick liegt im boot dann stoppt ma die zeit bis ihr ihn gekehlt habt und kuckt ma wie lange es gedauert hat,leng ist nicht gleich Lachs oder Mefo ist klar aber bei so einem Granatenfisch überwiegt doch zuerst mal die freude.....

und das wird euch auch so ergehen|wavey: 


zum fisch:Wahnsinnsteil#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## salmohunter (24. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Da hast Du schon recht Havkat aber ich fahre seit 16 Jahren nach Norwegen zum Lachsfischen und glaub mir die Versorgung des Fisches bzw. der Fisch als solches wird von den Norwegern etwas anders gesehen. 
Das bekommt man aber in deren Köpfe nicht rein, selbst ein guter Freund ( auch Norweger ) lässt sich nicht bekehren. #q

Nichts desto trotz natürlich ein Hammerfisch

TL Dieter


----------



## donlotis (24. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

Wirklich schön anzusehen! Aber ich hätte bestimmt (100%ig) einen Kescher benutzt!

Die vermessen andauernd die Schwanzwurzel des Fisches, wahrscheinlich um den Unterschied zwischen MeFo und Lachs zu finden. Wie kann man denn da einen Unterschied feststellen?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## havkat (25. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@Salmohunter

Ich kann das (leider) nicht abstreiten. 

Allerdings ganz so pauschal sollte man das trotzdem nicht sehen.

@donlotis



> Aber ich hätte bestimmt (100%ig) einen Kescher benutzt!



Warum?
Bei dem Ufer? Sicher an Land stehend und drillend? 

Mit ´nem Kescher im Flachwasser und Bewuchs rumstochern, bei so ´nem Fisch an kleiner Fliege?

Nöö!


----------



## Palerado (25. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@Havkat: Ich habe noch nie einen Leng gefangen. Keine Ahnung wie lange das da dauert. Ich war auch noch nie wirklich kaputt nach einem Drill (Rotaugen wehren sich nicht gar so stark).

Ich wollte auch nicht diskutieren ob man den Fisch zurück setzen sollte aber sowas hinterläßt bei mir immer einen schalen Beigeschmack auch wenn ich natürlich die Freude verstehen kann.


----------



## havkat (25. August 2006)

*AW: Mefo-Weltrekord aus Norwegen?*

@Palerado



> Ich habe noch nie einen Leng gefangen.



Ich schon. Habe aber, in obigem Zusammenhang, nix vom Leng geschrieben.



> Ich war auch noch nie wirklich kaputt nach einem Drill



Ich schon. Weiche Knie, schmerzende Arme/Schultern, Flatterhände.
Ich wünsche dir ganz ehrlich, dass du auch mal in den Genuss kommst.
Nach erfolgreicher Landung, is klar nä? 

Ich wollte auch nix diskutieren und, wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, auch nix entschuldigen.
Nur beide Seiten der Medialle zeigen und vielleicht für´n büschn Verständnis "werben".


----------

